# Rotala 'Pearl'?



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

Another plant I got today that I don't know the name of... I vaguely remember the LFS owner calling it Rotala 'Pearl'. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't say much beyond it being a really weird looking new Rotala. Green Chapter sells it. Perhaps you could ask Roland.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Over here its just called rotala sp. 
Like mentioned.. roland and a few other chaps here hold it. 
Its a very nice plant when grown densely in the right conditions.
Just top and replant.. apparently quite a slow grower.


----------

